# How to adjust a Brown and Sharpe mic



## ome (Jun 5, 2013)

*How to adjust a Brown and Sharpe 0-1" mic*

Hi, 
I am new to metalworking, and have 2 Brown and Sharpe 0-1" micrometers.
how to adjust these micrometers?
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Charcole (Jun 5, 2013)

One rotation per thimble equals .025.  The hash marks of a micrometer are in 25/50/75 and the graduations (0-9) are ten thousands.

If you was to measure a .250 drill shank it should read .2495 minimum.  On the graduation the closet line determines the final measurement. In many circumstances you'll see almost 7 and not quite 8 on the graduations and read as 8(.0008). Round up because that cmm will make your tools seem like crap.

A micrometer is not a c-clamp


Edit:

There small hole at the base of the stem.  Grab the neasest adjustment wrench and prey feel is king. close the mic without clamping.  adjust the stem according to you current pressure on zero.  back off the stem then run it back to the fixed position to check again.   Adjust accordingly.  You won't mess it up.  Its all relative but that doesn't mean half ass adjust it.  Take your time and make sure it is zero and read 0.0 with 1" standard.  Assuming you are using 1-2" mic.  

If you are using 0-1 mic you can drill rod, joe block because most 0-1 standards get lost.  Most standards get lost anyways, find something that is consistent .0002-.0003 deviation.

I'm sorry for my response because I misread your question.


----------

